
Ask HN: What open source projects do you sponsor? - nbaksalyar
With the rise of fundraising platforms like Patreon,  OpenCollective, and GitHub Sponsors, it&#x27;s now more common to see open source projects to get funded this way.<p>What interesting projects or creators do you support personally? Which projects deserve more visibility and funding?
======
enonevets
Not to hijack this thread but is there a collection of open source projects
somewhere managed primarily by one person or a small number of people who
don’t have a lot of funding but contribute to a good project in need of
donations?

------
jrepinc
FSF, FSFE, and KDE

